# CKS presents… King & Queen of the Wave 2010



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know this event is rescheduled for *July the 25th.*

Feel free to give us a shout if you have any questions!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Be sure to check out our webpage for details!


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Lil play and surf sess in BV at the boatramp feature.*

The features down here are super friendly, and will be perfect for a beginner/amateur event.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The water has been holding steady and the park is good to go for the King and Queen of the Wave event this weekend. It's going to be a great weekend with the Collegiate Peaks Music Fest and then the kayaking event.

We'll see ya out here!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

In terms of the freestyle scoring, is the face time surfing only applied if you roll up and stay in the hole because that doesn't look like it would hold and upside down boat?


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

The cfs has come up a bit, along with the foam pile. There is a pocket in there you should be able to pull it off. If you get close (+/- a second) and then roll up outta there we'll give you the points. We're not going to as strict as the nationals judges here, we're just looking to pull off a fun event for everyone. 

Some other questions we've had from people:

*Do you have to be in a slalom boat for the slalom race-*
Nope, you can be in whatever boat you want to be.

*If my kids are racing slalom, can I go down the course with them?*
Absolutely, feel free to guide them and give em a lil bit of coaching along the way.

*Can I borrow a boat from CKS to do the comp?* 
CKS can do a cheap rental fee, but you must be a Class II paddler with a solid roll. Inquire about this for more details.

*What if I want to SUP board this?*
Go for it, but watch out in the King and Queen of the Wave event- you'll be an easy target!

*Is there safety for this event?*
You bet, we'll have a safety duckey w/ ropes and kayakers helping out.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

We could use a few volunteers to be a safety boater(s) and throw bagger(s). If you are interested shoot a PM our way. We can give some pizza and a beer from the Eddyline Brewery, also you can compete for free. 

We need 5 max. Thanks!


----------

